# I applied military style stenciling to the front bumper.



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd never do it to my car but that's really cool


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Neat idea 
Not my style but glad you are making your Cruze your own.

Btw you have any pics from the museum? I've been there 3-4 times about 20 years ago when I lived there in Fairborn, OH.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That's pretty awesome! I wish I had access to what you do, can't wait to see what else you got in store for us.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The only thing killing this idea is the color. If it was a matte black or dark green, it would look awesome.
Still love bullet bill though.

I hope to do something like this to mine someday.






















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it, it's deffinatley different. Good job sir!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like Tattoos on your Cruze, pretty neat stuff


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I kinda like the front bumper one, but I like when serial numbers, etc. are displayed. The only thing I'd suggest adding is GMX071, the GM code name for the first gen Cruze.

The one on your rear bumper however, this might be the reaction you get from the women:


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Should have added your name under the driver's window.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Not my style but still very cool looking. It definitely individualizes is your car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Neat idea
> Not my style but glad you are making your Cruze your own.
> 
> Btw you have any pics from the museum? I've been there 3-4 times about 20 years ago when I lived there in Fairborn, OH.
> ...


Hello! Yes, I have plenty of photos. I literally burnt my cell phone battery out taking so many photos. It's really a fantastic place to visit if for whatever reason anybody ever has a reason to end up in Ohio. Fully intake aircraft from WWI to Present Day.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> That's pretty awesome! I wish I had access to what you do, can't wait to see what else you got in store for us.


Amazon.com: USCutter 28 in Vinyl Cutter Plotter with Stand and SCAL Pro - New Design and Cut Software: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

Professional Graphic Design Software - CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X6


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Should have added your name under the driver's window.


That is the one thing I'm actually not planning on doing.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ls1vazquez said:


> View attachment 25666


I love this one.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I love this one.


Thanks!


----------

